

How I Personally Saved the Global Economy and Why I Blog - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/12/how-i-personally-saved-the-global-economy-and-why-i-blog/

======
debacle
Wow. You're laying out some powerful and candid stuff here, and in a very
casual fashion.

What the fuck. TGIF.

Thanks for saving the economy, by the way.

